# Doubts in Reliance Netconnect Prepaid



## sakumar79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi all,
   I have a Reliance Netconnect Postpaid connection which I am considering changing to prepaid.  In this regard I have a few doubts...

1. Can we change existing postpaid connection to prepaid? Any charges for it? Will same modem work?
2. For the 5-hour pack and 10-hour pack, there is no validity period mentioned in the website *www.reliancenetconnect.co.in/high_speed_tariff.html - does this imply that it is like a top up or does it mean that if my usage per month is less, I can recharge with one of these and use it for 2 or 3 months?

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## Revolution (Mar 22, 2010)

OFF TOPIC

In Kolkata Reliance stop providing prepaid net cos they want more profit  using their postpaid broadband.
Previously I had Reliance prepaid combo.
But they stop providing recharge voucher intentionally.....
Reliance CC horrible and they will make your life miserable.
Trust me.
Reliance is the No.1 fcking ISP in the world..........


----------

